# Looking for reviews on Gold Tip Velocity Pro...



## BLUEHUNT-N (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking at getting the 300 for a 29in 71lb pull Destroyer 350....looks to have good specs..


Is the spine enough for this bow?


Whats the difference between the Pro Hunters and the Velocity Pro.

thanks 
Winston


----------

